# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الزعيم (  ) / الفرسان (  )

## علي سنجة

*الزمان : الأربعاء 4 فبراير 2015م
الساعة الثامنة مساء
المكان : القلعة الحمراء
المريخ ( الزعيم ) / أهلي الخرطوم ( الفرسان )
الأسبوع الثالث للدوري الممتاز


*

----------


## سوباوى

*بالتوفيق للزعيم الكوره منقوله يا على ولا ما معروف لسه
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يستدرج الفرسان مساء اليوم بملعبه

 

  يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه  الاهلي الخرطوم و ذلك ضمن مباريات  الاسبوع الثالث من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز  في نسخته الـــ(20) ,مباراة  مباراة اليوم مهمة جدا بالنسبة للمريخ و ذلك  من اجل المحافظة على صدارة  ترتيب بطولة الدوري التي يجلس عليها بفارق  نقطتين من الهلال , المريخ لم  يتذوق طعم الخسارة لـــ(28) مباراة في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز وتعتبر مباراة  اليوم هي المواجهة رقم 29 للمريخ في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز و هل يحقق  المريخ الفوز ام يحدث الاهلي مفاجأة من العيار  الثقيل و يحقق الفوز على  المريخ و ينال شرف اول فريق يحقق الفوز على المريخ  بعد ان فشلت كل الاندية  في إلحاق الفوز بالمريخ .و يتوقع ان تشهد مباراة  بين المريخ و الفرسان  عودة اللاعب ايمن سعيد و الذي ابعد عن مباراتي الفريق  امام الرابطة و  المريخ كوستي اللتين كسبهما المريخ 3-1 و1-0 على التوالي  ليجلس المريخ على  صدارة بطولة 2015
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الأحمر يختتم تحضيراته: المريخ يستعد بقوة للفرسان.. ويستعيد أيمن

 

  اختتم فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ  مساء امس تحضيراته لمباراته أمام  الأهلي الخرطومي مساء اليوم لحساب الجولة  الثالثة من مسابقة الدوري  الممتاز والتي ستقام بالقلعة الحمراء، وكان  الجهاز الفني قد منح اللاعبين  راحة عقب العودة من كوستي وأدى الفريق اول أمس  تدريبه الأساسي للمباراة.
 وسيخوض المريخ مباراته أمام الأهلي  بتشكيلة تعرف بعض التغييرات بعد عودة  عدد من اللاعبين الذين غابوا عن  المباريات الماضية مثل أيمن سعيد ومصعب  عمر بجانب مشاركة بله جابر من  البداية بجانب أحمد عبد المنعم عنكبة بعد  المستوى الجيد الذي قدمه في  المباراتين الماضيتين أمام ممثلي كوستي، لتكون  ملامح التشكيلة قد وضحت إلى  حد كبير. ويأمل المدرب أن يستفيد من جميع  عناصر الفريق حتى ينتقي تشكيلته  وفق خيارات متعددة. وعانى المريخ من نقص  كبير في أولي مبارياته أمام  الرابطة غير أنه تمكن من تحقيق الفوز.
 معسكر مقفول
 انتظم لاعبو المريخ في معسكرهم المقفول  عقب مران اول امس وذلك استعدادا  لمباراة اليوم  وربما استمر حتى موعد السفر  إلى الفاشر لمواجهة ممثلها  الهلال في الجولة الرابعة من المسابقة.
 وينتظر أن يستقبل المريخ مهاجمه تراوري  خلال ساعات بعد أن استعجل المجلس  عودة اللاعب خوفا من تكراره لتجارب سابقة  تأخر فيها كثيرا من العودة في  التوقيت المحدد له، ويخشي المريخ من تأخر  اللاعب مجددا سيما وأن الفريق  على موعد مع مباراة صعبة للغاية، وعطفا على  الجدية التي أبداها اللاعب في  وصوله المبكر لفترة الإعداد يتوقع أن يعود  اللاعب سريعا لحاجة الفريق إلى  مجهوداته. وعلى الجانب الآخر يأمل غارزيتو  أن يقدم المايسترو أيمن سعيد  مستوى جيدا في مباراة اليوم حال قرر إشراكه.
 عقد أجانب المريخ يكتمل
 ينتظر المريخ خلال ساعات عودة مهاجمه  ماماد وتراوري بعد أن ودع منتخبه  البطولة الأفريقية من الدور الأول وربما  كان المالي آخر لاعب من المنتخب  يلتحق بفريقه وأظهر أجانب المريخ ما يؤكد  قدرتهم على إحداث الفارق لمصلحة  فريقهم وقدم ستيفن أوكراه ما يؤكد أنه نجم  موهوب سيفرض نفسه على غارزيتو  ويضمن دعما جماهيريا هائلا عطفا على موهبته  ومهاراته العالية، بينما ستكون  عودة أيمن سعيد دعما حقيقيا لخط الوسط بعد  أن قدم مستويات مبهرة الموسم  الماضي، وسيعود تراوري بمعنويات عالية بعد أن  اقتحم القائمة الأساسية  لمنتخب النسور غير أنه اصطدم بعمالقة المحترفين في  الدوريات الأوروبية،  وبدأ كوفي تحسس خطواته ليرسم بداية جيدة في انتظار  مزيد من التأقلم  والتفاهم مع زملائه، وعلى دربه سار جايسون الذي أحسن تقديم  نفسه في  الديربي، عودة الأجانب ومشاركتهم مجتمعين ستمنح الفرقة الحمراء  قوة ضاربة  وهو ما تنتظره جماهير المريخ.
 سباق الهدافين في الممتاز يتأخر
 تحظى جائزة هداف مسابقة الممتاز  باهتمام خاص من قبل المتابعين، ويبدأ  الاهتمام المبكر بها منذ الجولات  الأولى ويتنافس عدد كبير من المهاجمين  للظفر باللقب الشخصي سيما بعد عودة  كليتشي مرة أخرى، وسيكون الأباتشي على  موعد مع تحد خاص في وجود مامادو  تراوري هداف النسخة الماضية، بكري  المدينة، عنكبة ووانغا بجانب مهاجم  الهلال مدثر كاريكا ومهاجم النمور محمد  كوكو، الجائزة الخاصة احتكرها نجوم  المريخ في السنوات الماضية، وتنازلوا  عنها الموسم قبل الماضي فقط قبل أن  يستعيدها تراوري، فاز بها ساكواها،  كليتشي وهيثم طمبل، الإعداد الجيد  للأندية قلل من نسبة الأهداف ولم يتمكن  أي من المهاجمين من إحراز هدفين حتى  الآن في المسابقة في انتظار استمرارية  المنافسة ودخولها مراحل متقدمة  لتبدأ الملامح في الظهور
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد

 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بالتوفيق يا حبيب 
اللهم أنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



مفكرة مباراة اليوم

المريخ × الاهلى الخرطوم
الملعب : استاد المريخ
المكان : امدرمان العرضة جنوب
الزمان : الثامنه م
كابتن المريخ : راجى عبدالعاطى
كابتن الاهلى : عمر بخيت
مدرب المريخ : الفرنسى ديغو غارزيتو
مدرب الاهلى : فاروق كولوفيتش 

 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد وزعيم السودان الاوحد
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بأذن الله منتصرين وفي الصدارة متحكرين
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*منقولة تلفزيونيا وللى لا؟
اخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ  المتوقعة
	جمال سالم فى حراسة المرمى ، على جعفر ، مصعب عمر ، بله جابر ، رمضان عجب ،  الغانى اوغستين اوكرا ، راجى عبدالعاطى ، سالمون جابسون ، علاء الدين يوسف  ، بكرى عبدالقادر (المدينه) ، الكينى الان وانغا .
 
تشكيلة الاهلى المتوقعة
	اكرم الهادى سليم فى حراسة المرمى ،  موسى الطيب (الزومه) ،عمر بخيت ،  خليفه ، عمر الخليله ، على عبدالرحمن ، الصادق النور ، رفيدى، سامى الامين ،  وليد الشعلة ، متوكل عماد .   

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*منقولة تلفزيونيا وللى لا؟
 اخخخخخخخخخخخ
 يا جماعة افتونا متي نشوف المريخ 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقع دخل كبير للمباراة
	يتوقع ان تحظى مباراة اليوم بين المريخ والاهلي الخرطوم بجمهور كبير من  قبل أنصار الأحمر والتي ظلت تساند اللاعبين فى المباريات السابقة  في  الممتاز، حيث تعتبر هذه المباراة مهمة للغاية للاحمر نحو لقب البطولة  المفقود منذ الموسم الماضي ، حيث يتطلع لاعبو المريخ هذا الموسم الى تقديم  اداء مشرف ممزوج بالمتعة مع أهمية الفوز والإنتصار في كل جولة في الممتاز  واعادة اللقب المفقود الذى ناله الهلال الموسم الماضي ، كما ان الجماهير  المريخية تعول ان يكون هذا الموسم من نصيب الاحمر خاصة بعد ان كسب اهم  مباراتين فى الدوري فى الجولتين الماضيتين .   

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 


*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*يا جماعة  مافي واحد يقول لينا (عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اجل ) الكورة منقولة على قناة الشروق ..سمعنا قالو مدير التلفزيون  شالوهو عشان رفض البث طيب بعد شالوهو ما يبثو ليه؟؟؟ مفروض يكون القرار مزدوج  اقالة مع أمر بالبث ..
                        	*

----------


## ابو تولا

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تشكيلة المريخ  المتوقعة
    جمال سالم فى حراسة المرمى ، على جعفر ، مصعب عمر ، بله جابر ، رمضان عجب ،  الغانى اوغستين اوكرا ، راجى عبدالعاطى ، سالمون جابسون ، علاء الدين يوسف  ، بكرى عبدالقادر (المدينه) ، الكينى الان وانغا .
 
تشكيلة الاهلى المتوقعة
    اكرم الهادى سليم فى حراسة المرمى ،  موسى الطيب (الزومه) ،عمر بخيت ،  خليفه ، عمر الخليله ، على عبدالرحمن ، الصادق النور ، رفيدى، سامى الامين ،  وليد الشعلة ، متوكل عماد .   




يعني غارزيتو لاعب 3 - 5 - 2 ولا كيف يا ناااااااااااس وو التلاته المدافعين مصعب و علي جعفر و بلة ..؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*السلام عليكم
منصورين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار
					

يعني غارزيتو لاعب 3 - 5 - 2 ولا كيف يا ناااااااااااس وو التلاته المدافعين مصعب و علي جعفر و بلة ..؟



يا حبيب دي تشكيلة متوقعه وليس تشكيلة غارزيتو 
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*الخبر شنو يا شباب

منقولة ولا لع
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*زات الراديو شوفو لينا الرابط حقه 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*بدت الحمى و أم برد
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*بالتوفيق للزعيم السوداني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ياخوانا شوفوا لينا رابط لإذاعة السجم دي
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*قالو في الرياضية 104لكنها ما شغاله معاي
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*اها الكورة بدت والا لسه ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*قالو فى صفحة ناقلة الكورة مباشرة من الاستاد يا ريت تدونا رابط للصفحة دى
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*جمال 
الريح امير 
ضفر بلة 
علاء رمضان كوفي اوكرا 
عنكبة بكري
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*الساعه 8 ولا حس ولا خبر لا صور
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ان شاء الله مجتمعين في الحرم

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 33 (33 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,ahmed alsaid,محمد النور,alastaz,مريخ الأمة,مريخابي صميم,اهيجو,الحوشابي,الشمشار,انور عبدون,ابن ادريس+,ابراهيم,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابومهند,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد محمد عوض+,استرلينى,بدوي الشريف,بكري الخواض,ezoo2t,خالد عبدالغني,حوته 1+,Kamal Satti,kampbell,Menefi,mub25,osama271,sonstar,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,علي سنجة,عمر العمر,عبدالناصر,عزالدين كواب
*

----------


## حوته 1

*بالتوفيق مريخنا فوق
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

* بسم الله نبدأ
حكم  الوسط المعز احمد
 المريخ يلعب من الجنوب الي الشمال
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق انشالله للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بله جابر يرتدي شارة الكابتنية
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*منصورين باذن الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الركنية الأولى للمريخ اكرم يحول كرة اوكرا للركنية
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*كرة خطر من اوكراه حولها اكرم ركنية من الشمال الشرقي
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا ناس  رابط الإزاعة
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﺎ مسهل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما شاء الله الثلاثي عنكبة وبكري المدينة واوكرا عاملين مقدمة هجومية حلوة
اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مكتوب علينا نقرا المباراه فى اون لاين دى فى العصر الحجرى ماحصلت
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*التشكيله  .جمالبله شمال  . الريح .امير . ضفر يمينوسط كوفى .علاء.عجبهجومبكرى .عنكبه.اكراه
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*دى حالة دى؟
لمتين  يا اتحاد السجم،،
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*ادونا رابط يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الركنية الثانية للمريخ
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*ياااااااااااااااااااارب قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*كل روابط الازاعة في الانترنت لاتعمل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قووووووووووووووون 
*

----------


## اينرامو

*قوووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اوكرا يحرز الهدف الأول بمجهود كبير من بكري المدينة
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مية مية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الشى المحير ام درمان بتزيع مباراة البراطيش وما بتزيع مباراة الزعيم ليه؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*اوكرا والهدف الاول للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 61 (61 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,لؤي شرفي,أبواللول,محمد النور,محمد احمد حسن,alastaz,almondo,مريخ الأمة,مريخابي صميم,مريخابى واعتز+,مروان احمد,azzreem,المريخابي هيمو+,الامير,اهيجو,الجراح,الدسكو,الجعلي عبد الله,الجوي العالمي,الحوشابي,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الشمشار,الصادق هبانى,الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار,انور عبدون,ابن ادريس+,ابراهيم,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو همام,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد محمد عوض+,اينرامو+,استرلينى,بلياردو,ezoo2t,farandakas,خال عمر,خالد عبدالغني,ياسر عمر,حوته 1+,Kamal Satti,kampbell,majdi,majedsiddig,Menefi,Mohamed Eisa+,mohammed saif+,mosa2000,mub25,سامرين,osama271,RED PLANET+,sabry,عمادالدين طه,علي سنجة,عمر العمر,عبدالناصر,wadalhaja,yousef ahmad,ود من الله,ودالعقيد
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## majedsiddig

*يا اخوان رابط
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*الحمد لله والشكر لله 
الله يستر ويعدي الكوره دي علي خير
صراحه بخاف من القون البنحرزو بدري في الكوره
اللهم نصرك المؤزر لزعيم السودان يارب العالمين
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*دايرين التانى والثالث
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*تشكيلة ممتازة جدا خصوصا وجود عنكبة في المباراة يبدو لي ان وجود عنكبة اجمل مافي هذا التشكيلة
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*الدقيقه كم يا شباب
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*يا راجل ما تركز خوف شنو  من الاهلى ؟؟؟ هى حصلت تخاف من الاهلى
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*الرابط  لبن طير الليلة
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*شكل الفريق كيف ؟ مسيطر ولا في أي شخشه ؟
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالناصر
					

يا راجل ما تركز خوف شنو  من الاهلى ؟؟؟ هى حصلت تخاف من الاهلى




يا اخي ماكلهم بجو محرشين 
والعايز يثبت وجوده ويتقطع امام الزعيم
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالناصر
					

يا راجل ما تركز خوف شنو  من الاهلى ؟؟؟ هى حصلت تخاف من الاهلى



والله الاهلي دا كثييييييييييير حنضل علينا الدنيا من زمن حلويات سعد

*

----------


## mosa2000

*ا صفوه بالله مدونا بالرابط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

الرابط  لبن طير الليلة



***********
والله ياكيمو شكلنا بقى زى البسمع فى حوار طرشان
                        	*

----------


## majedsiddig

*هاهاها
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*حقيقة يا مريخابي و اعتز
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*الف مبروك وفي انتظار المزيد يا نجم السعد
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*اذاعة ام درمان في قاعة الصداقة
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*ي جماعة كم الدقيقة الآن و كم النتيجة و كيف اللعب .
ألحقونا بالمعلومات سريعاً .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ مسيطر واكرم يستبسل في صد الفرص
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*قالو في الرياضية 104
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*يا اخوانا الحاصل شنو ؟ مالكم ضاربين طناش من احداث الكوره ؟
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 20
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*لو سمحتو ..لو فى رابط 
اسعفونا بيه 
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*لا حولا متين بدت لمن تبقي الدقيقه 20 
*

----------


## habashi

*الحاصل شنو ورونا
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*عندي احساس انو اليوم هجوم الزعيم ح يفتح ويمطر شباك أكرم الهادي
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا نا مدونا بالرابط
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كرة قوية من بكري المدينة تعلو الخشبات
25 دقيقة من الشوط الأول
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*25 دقيقة والمريخ متقدم بهدف اوكرا
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*وين ازهري صديق 
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jimmy_Doe
					

عندي احساس انو اليوم هجوم الزعيم ح يفتح ويمطر شباك أكرم الهادي



يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*اين اكرم بتاع كمبالا سيتي
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*ياناس مافي زول في الاستاد ولا الكوره مولعه لدرجه ماقادرين افتحو التلفون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اكرم الهادي ينقذ هدف محقق من بكري المدينة
*

----------


## majedsiddig

*كترت الضرب بتفك الحديد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*هوووووى ياناس حرق الاعصاب دا مابقدر عليهو 
انا طالع ماشى فى الشارع لحدى ماتنتهى 
موفقين يا زعماء باااااااااااى
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اكرم الهادي ينقذ هدف محقق من بكري المدينة



والله عباطة اولادنا الكانو معانا دي البتفقع المراره 
مره ابراهومه مع الرابطه ومره فاروق جبره مع مريخ كوستي ومره اكرم الهادي مع الاهلي 
نلقاها من منو ولا منو 
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*http://sportsfm104.net
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*31 دقيقة والمريخ متقدم بهدف اوكرا
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الرباط ما شغال
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قوووووووووووون الهدف الثاني للمريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*الحاصل شنو ياناس والله العظيم ده بوظان اعصاب وشحتفة روح الله يعدي الكوره دي علي خير
*

----------


## majdi

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ن
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوفي فرانسيس يسجل الهدف الثاني للمريخ
*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمدلله هدف تاني يريح الاعصاب
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*كوفي فرانسيس يضيف الهدف الثاني

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*كوفي كوفي
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

قوووووووووووون الهدف الثاني للمريخ



اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر كما ينبقي لكريم وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 
*

----------


## majedsiddig

*ليبيا فتحت
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*افيدونا يا صفوه باخر النتائج 
 اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*الحمد لله والشكر لله 
الحمد لله والشكر لله 
الحمد لله والشكر لله 
الحمد لله والشكر لله 
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الشغل غانى اليوم
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*هفوة كبيرة من جمال سالم ولكن ربنا ستر مرت فى الاوت من هليفة 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمال سالم يخطيء ويكاد يتسبب في هدف في مرماه
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اليوم المريخ يتحدث باللغة الغانية
ما شاء الله
عاوزين نشوف لغة سودانية يا بكري وعنكبة

*

----------


## mosa2000

*منصوريين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*ثاني والعشم في الثالث والرابع
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*والله العظيم جيت خاشى مع القون التانى الذاعو ابراهيم عطيه
مشكور حضرة الاوفوكاتو 
*

----------


## ود من الله

*[SIZE=5][/SIZE]كوفي والتاني
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*نتمناها خماسية نضيفة
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*خطيرة من رمضان عجب والمطالبة بركلة جزاء والحكم يحتسب ركنية 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رمضان عجب تضيع منه كرة هدف
طالب الجمهور بركلة جزاء ورمضان عجب مصاب علي الأرض
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

والله العظيم جيت خاشى مع القون التانى الذاعو ابراهيم عطيه
مشكور حضرة الاوفوكاتو 



كراعك خضراء يا هندسة
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*43 دقيقة ورمضان فى الارض ويتلقي العلاج 

*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الدقيقه42 لازال المريخ متقدم بهدفبن
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*يا بدوي رفعته سقفك بسرعة
                        	*

----------


## hagar

*http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## kampbell

*http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/ 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 44 من عمر المباراة والمريخ متقدم بهدفي اوكرا وفرانسيس
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الان :-

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 83 (83 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,abouzr,أبواللول,محمد النور,محمد تاج الدين محمد,مجنون,مريخ الأمة,مريخابي صميم,مريخابى واعتز+,مروان احمد,معتز فضل الله كرار,Azmi shosh,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,امجد مريخ,الجراح,الدسكو,الحوشابي,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار,العنيد الكبير,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابن ادريس+,ابواسراء,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد الحلفاوى,احمر اللون,اينرامو+,استرلينى,اسحاق عبد الجليل عبدون,comndan,بلياردو,بيبو شريف,بدوي الشريف,بشارة,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,farandakas,habashi+,خال عمر,ياسر ابكر عيسى,يوسف محمد,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,kampbell,kartoub,majdi,majedsiddig,Menefi,merrikh123+,mosa2000,mub25,Muhammed,nadirhm1,nawaf,سامرين,زياد-ودالفضل,صديق,شرقاوي,RED PLANET+,sabry,كاكاو,Shamsan,كروبين,علاء احمد,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,علي حران,علي سنجة,عمر محمد الصادق,عبدالناصر,عبدالمحسن,wadalhaja,فراس الشفيع,ود من الله,ود البشير,ود الرياض,ودالعقيد

كتار ماشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*هذا الكوفي لديه الكثير ليقدمة

يحتاج فقط الى الوقت والتاقلم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*  دقيقتان زمن محتسب اضافي في الشوط الاول
*

----------


## majedsiddig

*مشكورييين
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*ركنية للمريخ 
اوكر يفعل العجب

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

* انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم  المريخ بهدفين دون مقابل للاهلي
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*نهاية الشوط الأول بتقدم المريخ بهدفبن
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الاول مريخ بهدفين
*

----------


## majdi

*نهاية الشوط الاول واوكر نجم الشوط الاول 

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انتهاء الشوط الاول 2 صفر للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الان :-

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 83 (83 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,abouzr,أبواللول,محمد النور,محمد تاج الدين محمد,مجنون,مريخ الأمة,مريخابي صميم,مريخابى واعتز+,مروان احمد,معتز فضل الله كرار,Azmi shosh,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,امجد مريخ,الجراح,الدسكو,الحوشابي,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار,العنيد الكبير,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابن ادريس+,ابواسراء,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد الحلفاوى,احمر اللون,اينرامو+,استرلينى,اسحاق عبد الجليل عبدون,comndan,بلياردو,بيبو شريف,بدوي الشريف,بشارة,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,farandakas,habashi+,خال عمر,ياسر ابكر عيسى,يوسف محمد,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,kampbell,kartoub,majdi,majedsiddig,Menefi,merrikh123+,mosa2000,mub25,Muhammed,nadirhm1,nawaf,سامرين,زياد-ودالفضل,صديق,شرقاوي,RED PLANET+,sabry,كاكاو,Shamsan,كروبين,علاء احمد,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,علي حران,علي سنجة,عمر محمد الصادق,عبدالناصر,عبدالمحسن,wadalhaja,فراس الشفيع,ود من الله,ود البشير,ود الرياض,ودالعقيد

كتار ماشاء الله



************
لو ما بطلت حركاتك دى بكلم عليك نبيل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا منعم 
حركة ظاهرة

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

************
لو ما بطلت حركاتك دى بكلم عليك نبيل



بعد قلعنا منو قروشنا ما مشكلة 
 كلمه طوالي
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*نتمنى أن يستمر الأداء بنفس الوتيرة فى الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين حقار وكامبيل الرابط اشتغل !!
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة majdi
					

نهاية الشوط الاول واوكر نجم الشوط الاول 




ماشاء الله تبارك الله ربنا يحفظه 
والذين يشاهدون الموضوع الان
                        	*

----------


## علي حران

*ما قالوا نائب الرئيس حل مشكلة البث ؟؟؟؟؟؟ دي حالة دي في في الألفية الثالثة نفتش للرادي عشان نسمع المباراة
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الله يجازيكم يا ناس الاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman akoud
					

http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/



الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## أبواللول

*منصوريين بإذن الله
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الناس دي مشت وين ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*سلام عليكم 
المستوي العام كيف  شكلوا المريخ  احسن من مباراة المريخ كوستي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبروك ياصفوة
نحييكم من قلب القلعة الحمراء
نستمتع بفنون مريخ السعد على الطبيعة
عقبالكم
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*بداية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم نبدا
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*
 بداية الشوط الثاني المريخ يلعب من الشمال الي الجنوب بالتوفيق للزعيم لزيادة الغلة التهديفية
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*ارتباك لجماهير المريخ ==
*

----------


## mosa2000

*ركلة جزاء لم يحتسبها الحكم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مبروك ياصفوة
نحييكم من قلب القلعة الحمراء
نستمتع بفنون مريخ السعد على الطبيعة
عقبالكم



اني لكم لمن الحاسدين
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مبروك ياصفوة
نحييكم من قلب القلعة الحمراء
نستمتع بفنون مريخ السعد على الطبيعة
عقبالكم






*

----------


## شرقاوي

*الزمن كم والنتيجة ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*بكري المدينة  ينفرد  بالحارس  ويضيع  هدف محقق
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*كرة  خطيرة  تمر  بالسلام على مرمي  الحارس جمال سالم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

بكري المدينة  ينفرد  بالحارس  ويضيع  هدف محقق




ﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﺟﺒﻨﺎﻫﻮ ﺷﺎﻥ ﻛﺪﺍ ﻭﻝ ﺷﻨﻮ
:)
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الحكم  يلغي  هدف  رمضان  عجب
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*ماشاءالله
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*اتمني ان يسجل بكري لانو عايش ضغط كبير 
و ممكن يرتاح و يبدع
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مبروك ياصفوة
نحييكم من قلب القلعة الحمراء
نستمتع بفنون مريخ السعد على الطبيعة
عقبالكم



بختك 
اهم شئ التحليل يا كسلاوى ولا فى تصوير يكون احسن
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اكرم الهادي سليم يتألق في صد الكرات المريخية
*

----------


## mosa2000

*علا الدين يوسف  يغادر الملعب  ودخول  أحمد ابكر
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*احمد ابكر بديلا لعلاء الدين يوسف
*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					

اتمني ان يسجل بكري لانو عايش ضغط كبير 
و ممكن يرتاح و يبدع



2222222222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*17 د والنتيجية 2\0
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*17 دقيقة من الشوط الثاني وتقدم الزعيم بهدفي الشوط الاول
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ركنية للمريخ 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

2222222222222222222222222222222222222




3333333333333333333333
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

17 د والنتيجية 2\0





شكلو الرابط إشتغل معاك يا موسى . . . أنا حلف و كلف ما إشتغل
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ركلت جزاء للاهلي احرز منها الهدف الاول عمر الخليلة
*

----------


## mosa2000

*ركلة  جزاء  لمصلحة  فريق  أهلي الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحكم يمنح ركلة جزاء لأهلي الخرطوم
*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

شكلو الرابط إشتغل معاك يا موسى . . . أنا حلف و كلف ما إشتغل



والله  بعد  جهد وجهيد  إشتغل
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*موسى  الزومة يرفض  تنفيذ  الكورة
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*ركلة جزاء للاهلي 
قلص من خلالها الفارق

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

ركل جزاء للاهلي






أهااااااا دا الكلام الخايفين منه لأنه بديهم دافع قوي للتعديل و ممكن يحبط لغيبتنا
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻭﻉ ﻳﺸﻮﺗﻬﺎ ﺧﻠﻴﻔﻪ ﺑﺲ
:)
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*النتيجة 2\1
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عمر عماد يحرز ضربة الجزاء للأهلي
*

----------


## mosa2000

*عمر الخليلة  يحرز  الهدف من ضربة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله على نتيجة الشوط الاول .... نتمنى ان يستمر الاداء للافضل
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*هدف تاني للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*التعادل للاهلي الخرطوم فى مباراة غريبة الاطوار 

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الهدف الثاني للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مجاهد عباس يضيف الهدف الثاني لأهلي الخرطوم من عكسية
*

----------


## mosa2000

*مجاهد عباس يضيف الهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*هدفين في دقيقتين
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*أحمد الباشا  بديل  لضفر
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*ربنا استر
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الاستهتار  بداء  والتراخي  والله  الحاصل  شنو
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*كلام غريب جدا
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*إحباط شديد . . . لسه الله يستر
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*لا إله الا الله محمد رسول الله
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يارب تستر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*ﻻحولة و ﻻ قوة اﻻ بالله .
الاهلي يسجل فينا قونين في اقل من دقيقة . 
اصلو ما حصل انتصرنا بارتياح .
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هل خرج علاء الدين يوسف لأنه مصاب ام لماذا؟؟؟
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*دا شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ايه الحاصل هدفين فى دقيقتين
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*​خروج علاءالدين قصم ظهر المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## mosa2000

*النصر  أت  أت  إنشا الله
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*يارب يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

النصر  أت  أت  إنشا الله



كان عندنا وفرطنا فيه
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*التراخي والإستهتار  يقصم  ظهر  الفريق
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*بسم الله الذى لا يضر مع اسمه شىء فى الارض ولا فى السماء وهو السميع العليم،،،
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الله يكفينا شر التحكيم والتنجيم
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

هل خرج علاء الدين يوسف لأنه مصاب ام لماذا؟؟؟



ما مصاب  ولكن  تنظير  سي  غارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*راجي  بديل  لكوفي  فرانسيس
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الدقيقة كم الآن
*

----------


## mosa2000

*مخالفة  للمريخ  بالقرب  من  خط 18
*

----------


## mosa2000

*الدقيقة 30 والنتيجة 2د2
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اخونا موسى واصل لان الدقائق القادمه هى المهمة وفيها الفوز باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*ياخي علاء لعب كل المباريات و يجب ان ياخد راحه و اعطاء الفرصه للاعبين تاننين 
الصبر يا ناس  الشفقه ما حبابا
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*شيلوا الصبر،،،
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*35 د والنتيجة 2\2
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*ركنية  للزعيم
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ياااااااااا رب،،،
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## mozamel1

*الثالث فىيب ان شاء االه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك المبيبن لمريخ الملايين
*

----------


## mosa2000

*مخالفة  وإحتجاج من  الأهلي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 82 (82 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,abouzr,Abu - Khalid,Abuheba,محمد النور,مجنون,مريخ الأمة,مريخي للابد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,مغربي,Azmi shosh,azzreem,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو+,المسلمي,الامير,الجراح,الدسكو,الجعلي عبد الله,الحوشابي,الصادق,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو رامي,ابومهند,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد الحلفاوى,ادروب,اسامة عطية,استرلينى,بله بلال,eabuali,بلياردو,بيبو شريف,بدوي الشريف,بكري الخواض,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,fadlallh alser,farandakas,خال عمر,خالد إبراهيم,حسن بدري,جكنون,حوته 1+,Kajouma,kampbell,kartoub,majdi,majedsiddig,merrikh123+,Mohamed Eisa+,MOHAMMED_MS128,mosa2000,mozamel1,nazaros,شمس العمدة,سامرين,صخر,omer shams,RED PLANET+,sabry,sara saif,كاكاو,كركبة2010,كروبين,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,علي حران,علي سنجة,عمر العمر,عادل حسبو,عبدالمحسن,عبدالسلام محمد,wadalhaja,yassirali66+,فراس الشفيع,ود من الله,ود الرياض,طارق عثمان
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*بعد كدا الشفقة بتحصل . . . اللهم أنصر المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نسالك اللهم أن تنصر المريخ في هذا اللقاء
*

----------


## mosa2000

*الكورة شكلها تعادل ربك يستر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لن يحدث الا ما يريد الله،،
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مخالفة لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*أكرم الهادي سليم يتألق في صد الكرات المريخية
*

----------


## mosa2000

*اخر 6 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يارب انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الأهلي  الخرطوم بداء  في  تضيع  الوقت
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم انصرنا يا رب
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

الأهلي  الخرطوم بداء  في  تضيع  الوقت



من حقهم،
لقوا الفرصة،،
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*باقي  دقيقتين
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*ان شاء الله القون جايى
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تعادل جوه الاستاد،،
حسرة،،،
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

الأهلي  الخرطوم بداء  في  تضيع  الوقت





أكيد طبعاً . . . تعادل ما كان يحلم بيهو
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يارب انصرنا 
يارب انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*وين رمضان عجب ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*النتيجة والزمن كم ياشباب
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*اكرم  الهادي  سليم  يتصدي لكورة  خطيرة من  رمضان  عجب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اكرم يصد كرة هدف مضمون من رمضان عجب
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*قمة الاستهتار من اشباه الرجال
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*اكرم  بداء  في  حركاته  ويسقط  على  الارض
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*رحماك يا الله
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*وليد  بخيت نجم  للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*5 دقائق زمن اضافي
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله على كل شيئ
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*5 د بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا الله 
نصرك يا ب
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*كورة خطيرة  من  الاهلي  تمر  بسلام
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الحمد على كل حال،،
راضيييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يلا يا بلة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا رب
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*ان شاء الله القون جايى
*

----------


## مغربي

*رجل الثواني موجود
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الحمد لله،،
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*اللهم انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الحمدلله علي كل حال
*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

الحمدلله علي كل حال



2222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله على كل شيئ
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*تنظير  غارزيتو  سوف  يضيع  المريخ  في  قادم المباراة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اتعودنا والحمد لله
نفرط في التقدم دايما
الله يصلح الخال
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله كريم علينا تصبحوا على خير
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*انتهت المباراة وللا باقي فيها شئ
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 82 (82 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

علي ابراهيم الجنيد,لؤي شرفي,Abu - Khalid,Abuheba,ناصر صلاح الدين,محمد النور,محمد احمد حسن,alamal,alenani,ali sirag,alreesha,مريخ الأمة,مريخي للابد,مروان احمد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,asimayis,معتز فضل الله كرار,نعيم عجيمي,ayman akoud,azzreem,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو,المريود,الامير,الاشتر,امجد مريخ,الحوشابي,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابوسامى,ابوعبودى الصغير,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض,احمد الحلفاوى+,ادروب,اسامة عطية,استرلينى,بله بلال,eabuali,بيبو شريف,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,farandakas,د.ابوبكر,جلال الزبير,خالد إبراهيم,حبيب العجب,حسن بدري,جكنون,يوسف محمد,Jimmy_Doe,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,kampbell,kenani,majdi,merrikh123,mosa2000,mozamel1,سامرين,زياد-ودالفضل,RED PLANET,كركبة2010,كروبين,عمادالدين طه,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي حران,علي سنجة,عمر العمر,عابر سبيل,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عبدالناصر,عبدالمحسن,عبدالسلام محمد,عجب ميدوب,wadalhaja,yassirali66,فخرى حسن,ود الرياض,ود الزورات,طارق عثمان




*

----------


## kampbell

*الحمد لله  علي كل نتيجه  
و التعادل او الفوز او الخساره شئ عادي في كره القدم  
و بلاش نقعد نقول غرزيتو و الكلام الما نافع دا  
هو المدرب  و نحنا المشجعين 
معقول بس اول تعثر الناس تبدا تبكي و تنظر  
ياخي و الله بالغتوا 
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*أقولكم : لا تيأسوا من رحمة الله .
لكن للوضع الشايفو دا ما أظننا مشينا خطوة لقدام في المنافسة الأفريقية . و ربنا يكضب الشينة .
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله والشكر لله على كل شيئ
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ارادها المعز احمد تعادلية  وكان له ما اراد  ولا انضرب رجل خط ولا اهين حكم   وانهزم الهلال من اهلى شندى فضرب رجل خط كاد ان يفقد روحه وعاد هلاليا خوفا من فقد روحه اما جمهور المريخ فهو صفوة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*المشكله مش في التعادل المشكله في التهاون والتساهل والتفريط في التقدم بهدفين
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الحمد لله على كل حال
ولا زال المشوار طويلاً فأرجو الصبر ..
والتركيز على المشوار الإفريقي فهو الأهم
                        	*

----------


## eabuali

*والله لو كانت تعادل صفر صفر
كان مقبوله وعاديه
لكن المريخ يتقدم بهدفين
وبعدين يتعادل
دي ما مقبوله لكن نقول شنو
لما بكري وعنكبه انفردوا بالمرمي 
وضيعوا الفرص الواحده تلو الاخري
تكون دي النتيجه
انا والله الدوري ما مهم عندي المهم المشاركه الافريقيه
وانا كل يوم اسمع عزام لعب مع كذا وكذا
الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*البدلاء مثل الأساسيين خرج علاء الدين وانكشف الحال
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الممتاز سجال،
والتعادل والهزيمة وارد،
ولن ينجو مريخ او هلال منهما!!!!
                        	*

----------


## معتز فضل الله كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					

الحمد لله  علي كل نتيجه  
و التعادل او الفوز او الخساره شئ عادي في كره القدم  
و بلاش نقعد نقول غرزيتو و الكلام الما نافع دا  
هو المدرب  و نحنا المشجعين 
معقول بس اول تعثر الناس تبدا تبكي و تنظر  
ياخي و الله بالغتوا 



المابخلينا نبكى شنو يمكن من تعثر واحد تفقد الدورى ,نحن مالاعبين فى الدورى الانجليزى عشان نقول اول تعثر ولا آخر تعثر تركيبه دورينا هى التى فرضت علينا البكاء على نقطتين قد نندم عليها كثيرا ,هل سنضمن تعثر الهلال فى ظل الاسباب المعروفه (اتحاد,,حكام,,انديه مواليه تقدم كل فروض الولاء والطاعه لسيدها الهلال),, ياصديقى دورينا مابشبه باقى الدوريات وحكامنا لهم قوانين خاصه بمباريات الهلال واتحادنا الهمام حلال على هلاله الدوح ,حرام على الانديه من كل جنس ,,اذا كان هنالك سبب يدعونا على عدم البكاء فيوجد الف سبب للبكاء ,, دعونا وبكائياتنا وانتظروا انتم تعثر الهلال فالوجع اكبر من مجرد مباراه
                        	*

----------


## بله بلال

*التعادل والهزيمة واردة لكن  ما مكن كل المباريات تكون خاتي ايدك في قلبك .. الي الان كل المباريات غير مقنعة لا الاداء يوكد صلابة العناصر  ولا النتيجة مريحة
لا تهمنا ابدا ابدا نتيجة هذه المباراة ولكن مجموع المباريات تبين ان الفريق هش  ولا يمكنه تحقيق شى .... ارجو ان تسمحوا لنا ان ننظر للجانب الفاضي من الكباية  هذا اذا كان بها شئ اصلا 
*

----------


## معتز فضل الله كرار

*اليوم تعثر المريخ وهذا يشكل حافز للاعبى الهلال غدا ونتوقع فوزا كبيرا للهلال على حسب هذ المعطيات وهذا بالضبط مايسعى اليه اللوبى الهلالى داخل الاتحاد 
*

----------


## ود الزورات

*والله يا احباب خروج علاء غلط
                        	*

----------


## ود الزورات

*بعدين دى  مبارة مهمة عشان نخش مبارة عزام بمعنويات
                        	*

----------


## ود الزورات

*ملاحظتى غارزيتو فى شوط المدربين بطبظ والله ارجغوا لكل المباريات
                        	*

----------


## بله بلال

*حتي لو الاتحاد  قاصدنا والتحكيم ظالم  نحن نفقد النقاط بامر لاعبينا ومدربينا و الثلاث مباريات الاولي توضح مدي ضعف تعامل اللعيبة والمدربين مع المباراة .. اتمني عودة المصري لوسط الملعب فقط بوجودة نحس ان هنالك مريخ
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*خروج علاء غلط والريح الغلط ذاتو، مما جاء اى كورة مرجعها وراء
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻣﺘﻮﻗﻊ
ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﻣﺎ عندكم
                        	*

----------

